# HP C4280 Print Cartridge missing or not detected



## eeycee (May 19, 2008)

Hi. The cartridges are loaded, all was fine an hour ago but when I went to print I received the above error message on the console and nothing I do will get those cartridges to return to their dock and show up - they seem to come to rest on the LHS (looking at the printer) instead.
Have re-started, re-loaded, removed and re-attached usb and power. Thanks


----------



## psmeyer (Oct 19, 2011)

The same thing is happening to me. Did you ever get an answer? Thank you!


----------



## johnsrock (Jul 27, 2011)

Well I would like to recommend to contact HP Printer support they batter guide you. To get HP printer support head over to this link HP Photosmart C4280 All-in-One Printer - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## crimeson03 (Nov 28, 2011)

when my printer C4280not detect the cartridge. i reset, but now the colour cartridge can't use for doing a print. just the black cartridge can out in the papaer, thecolou cartridge ink not out. but when i take off the cartridge from carriage and try to paste the cartridge to paper, the colour cartridge can remove the ink out in the paper normally......please somebody help me.....


----------



## terrence2011 (Nov 29, 2011)

The same is here. Will be very thankful for the help ! 
As i bought it 1 year again , but can not work now .


----------

